# Schaltschrank im Aussenbereich: Temperatur + Kondeswasser?



## Markus (22 Juli 2010)

hallo,

ich würde gerne einen Schrank in den aussenbereich stellen.
denke mal ich muss mit termperaturen zwischen -20 und +40°C zurecht kommen + sonneneinstrahlung.

das gröste preoblem sehe ich bei temperaturen von <0°C bzw. wenn sich dadurch kondesnwasser bildet.

gibts da andere möglichkeiten als den schrank zu heizen?

bzw. allgemein würde ich mich über tipps und erfahrungen zu schränken im aussenbereich freuen! danke!


----------



## AlterEgo (22 Juli 2010)

ob es andere möglichkeiten gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber wir haben in nem schaltschrank draussen, nen mini-heizlüfter stehen und hatten noch nie probleme damit.
temperatur: -10 bis +35


----------



## AlterEgo (22 Juli 2010)

hab noch was vergessen, haben sogar einen schrank mit sps und paar elektronischen relais draussen, in dem gar keine heizung ist.
auch dort keine probleme.
in anderen schränken, ohne elektronik, nur mit schützen und sicherungen, sowieso keine probleme.


----------



## Proxy (22 Juli 2010)

Hi,
kann nur sagen wie ich es bei Siemens Trafos im Aussenbreich kenne.
Die haben ein Thermometer sowie ein Hydrometer im Schrank der die Heizung regelt sowie die Lüfter. Die haben sehr viel Erfahrung da viele dieser Großtrafos im einsatz sind Weltweit. Deswegen vertrau ich auf ihre Erfahrung und mach wenn ich es brauche genauso.

Hoffe es hilft dir 

MfG


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juli 2010)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> hab noch was vergessen, haben sogar einen schrank mit sps und paar elektronischen relais draussen, in dem gar keine heizung ist.
> auch dort keine probleme.
> in anderen schränken, ohne elektronik, nur mit schützen und sicherungen, sowieso keine probleme.



Das kann ich Bestätigen!
Oftmals (nicht immer) reicht die Eigenerwärmung der Geräte aus!
Musst eher imm Sommer drauf achten, dass es nicht zu warm wird.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (22 Juli 2010)

*C*

ja das aufheizen im sommer kann man in de griff bekommen, da mache ich mir bei der applikation weniger sorgen. direkte sonneeinstrahlung gibts nicht, und kühlung ist kein problem.

sehe ich das richtig das die einzige gefahr bei minus temperaturen das kondeswasser ist? oder mögen die baugruppen (sps/fu) aus irgend einem anderen grund keine minustemperaturen?

also ich muss verhinder dass kondeswasser entsteht?

wie entsteht kondeswasser?
schaltschrank ist auf -20°C - alle geräte sind in standby und machen wenig wärme.

ein motor läuft an, dessen fu wird warm jetzt bildet sich an den warmen oberflächen des fu kondeswasser.
korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!

wenn die platinen nicht gut vergossen oder mit isolierlack überzogen sind macht es BUMM!!!


ich sehe nur zwei auswege:
- heizen bzw. temperatur über 0 halten (braucht viel strom und kostet geld)
- luft trocknen (reicht da ne tasse salz oder reis?  )

gibts da noch andere lösungen?

eure erfahrugnen sind mal viel wert, danke!
aber ich traue der sache noch nicht ganz...

bisher haben outdoorschränke immer beheizt, aber in dem fall wäre das sehr unwirtschaftlich (geht um regenerative enegie, und die heizung ruiniert den wirkungsgrad...)


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Juli 2010)

Hi Zusammen!

wie entsteht kondeswasser?
schaltschrank ist auf -20°C - alle geräte sind in standby und machen wenig wärme.
ein motor läuft an, dessen fu wird warm jetzt bildet sich an den warmen oberflächen des fu kondeswasser.
korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!

Isses nicht umgekehrt ??? Im Bad läuft doch auch der (Kalte) Spiegel an....

Sag doch mal an, was da überhaupt für geräte verbaut sind!
Wenn du den schrank so klein wie möglich auslegst kann das mit der Geräteeigenen Abwärme durchaus reichen!
Wenn schrank groß und wenig geräte drin eher nicht...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (23 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> wie entsteht kondeswasser?
> schaltschrank ist auf -20°C - alle geräte sind in standby und machen wenig wärme.
> ein motor läuft an, dessen fu wird warm jetzt bildet sich an den warmen oberflächen des fu kondeswasser.
> korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!
> ...


Genau, Heizer hat Recht.
Das ist das Bier-Prinzip.
Nehmt ein schön kühles Bier mit in den Garten bei 28°C Außentemperatur, und schaut Euch dann das Glas an.
An dem Glas bilden sich sehr schnell Kondenstropfen.

Da der Umrichter ja beim Einschalten noch kalt ist und dann durch die Ansteuerung erwärmt wird entsteht die Feuchtigkeit an der Platine.


Markus schrieb:


> wenn die Platinen nicht gut vergossen oder mit isolierlack überzogen sind macht es BUMM!!!


Wir hatte auch solche Probleme und das wurde dann vom Hersteller gemacht obwohl wir uns nicht im negativen Temperaturbereich befinden.

Wenn die Antriebe nicht permanent angesteuert werden würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Begleitheizung integrieren.


----------



## Dumbledore (23 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Wenn die Antriebe nicht permanent angesteuert werden würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Begleitheizung integrieren.


und es gibt ja von Siemens-SPS auch die "Siplus"-Serie, die ist entsprechend behandelt und für -25°C zugelassen ... und entsprechend teuer :\

aber für Umrichter ist mir so ein Programm nicht bekannt. Da wäre eine Heizung sicher angebracht (am besten über einen Hygrostat gesteuert, denn das Problem ist ja i.d.R. die Betauung).

Michael


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Juli 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> hallo,
> gibts da andere möglichkeiten als den schrank zu heizen?
> !



Ich denke schon...
Lackiere den Schaltschrank schwarz, dann wird er im winter schön warm.
Und im Sommer hast ja sowieso genügend Solarenergie um den Schrank zu Kühlen.  (Lüfter, nicht gleich mit einer Klimaanlage auf Spatzen Schiessen.)
Finde ich rein Energetisch wesentlich besser als heizen im Winter...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (23 Juli 2010)

Geht es eigentlich um Deinen Bierroboter vom Forumstreffen, der wegen Hitze ausgefallen ist?
Abhilfe:
(Zusätzliches) Forumstreffen im Winter organisieren.
Man kann zwar nicht mehr so schön draußen sitzen, aber innen ist es ja auch recht gemütlich.
Und wenn dein Robbi die Leistung bringt, ist ja alles in Ordnung und Du hast an diesem Wochenende mal keine Probleme mit der Kondensation.


----------



## thomas_1975 (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
also im Grunde geht es doch um Temperaturdifferenzen zwischen Schaltschrank innen und außen, und warme Luft kann mehr Wasser aufnehmen als kalte.

anbei ein evt. interessanter Link http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme50/article841520.html

gruß Thomas


----------



## ExGuide (23 Juli 2010)

Ist von der Theorie eher einfach und eine Frage des Taupunktes der Luft.

Wir haben zur Zeit (11.00 Uhr) hier 21° und der Taupunkt der Luft ist 14°C; das heißt, wenn du jetzt Teile nach draußen stellst (z.B. die Flasche Bier mit 8°C aus dem Kühlschrank) schlägt sich Tauwasser nieder. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist 65%.

Heute Nacht um 5.00 Uhr hatten wir 12°C und der Taupunkt lag bei 11°C, also die Flasche Bier wäre noch immer betaut gewesen. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit war 97%.

Ich sehe weniger das Problem beim Aufheizen, als beim Abschalten und Herunterkühlen. Dann kann sich Tauwasser bilden und BLEIBEN, bis du wieder einschaltest. Mit einer Heizung kann man das verhindert, indem man die Temperatur so wählt, dass der Taupunkt der Luft unter allen Bedingungen nicht unterschritten wird.

Aus der Lufttemperatur und der Luftfeuchtigkeit lässt sich der Taupunkt rechnen - und dann weiß man auch, ob man heizen muss oder nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Isses nicht umgekehrt ??? Im Bad läuft doch auch der (Kalte) Spiegel an....



Hallo,

je wärmer die Luft ist, umso mehr Wasser kann sie binden. 
Kühlt die Luft ab, kann weniger Wasser gebunden werden,
das aus der Luft austretende Wasser ist dann das Kondens-
wasser. Eine Alternative zum Heizen kann auch eine (Zwangs-)
Belüftung sein, aber das kostet auch wieder Energie.


----------



## Proxy (23 Juli 2010)

Die frage wäre auch wie oft öffnet ihr den Schaltschrank bzw. wie dicht ist er?

Weil du kannst ihn mit Argon oder Stickstoff füllen dann müsste das Problem weg sein mit dem Kondenswasser. Jedoch nur sinnvoll wenn der Schrank wirklich dicht ist.


----------



## Ludewig (23 Juli 2010)

Wenn der Schrank wirklich dicht ist, dann kann man ein Tütchen Silica-Gel reinstellen. Ich mache das bei IP67-Boxen, in denen Platinen eingebaut sind. 
Das Silica-Gel kann man wiederverwenden, ich tackere es in Teebeutel aus dem Drogeriemarkt.

Wenn er nicht dicht ist und du ausreichend Abwärme hast, hast du nur ein Problem, wenn die Anlage aus ist, dann *musst* du heizen.


----------



## Markus (5 August 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Wenn der Schrank wirklich dicht ist, dann kann man ein Tütchen Silica-Gel reinstellen. Ich mache das bei IP67-Boxen, in denen Platinen eingebaut sind.
> Das Silica-Gel kann man wiederverwenden, ich tackere es in Teebeutel aus dem Drogeriemarkt.
> 
> Wenn er nicht dicht ist und du ausreichend Abwärme hast, hast du nur ein Problem, wenn die Anlage aus ist, dann *musst* du heizen.


 

habe eben ein paar kg von dem kram bestellt, auf IP67 bekomme ich das gehäuse sicher.

DANKE!


----------



## TimoK (6 August 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Eine andere Variante ist, einen doppelwandigen Schaltschrank zu nehmen. Rittal baut sowas meines Wissens z.B. für den Outdoorbereich und auch als Vandalismusschutz. Da die Luft zwischen den Wänden als Isolator dient, hat man wesentlich weniger Probleme mit Kondensbildung. 

Knackpunkt dabei ist natürlich die Türöffnung im Winter, aber wenn der Schaltschrank im Regelfall nicht geöffnet wird, sollte das klappen!


----------



## mst (6 August 2010)

wenn die anlage im winter in betrieb ist, und du hast dementsprechend eigenerwärmung oder du beheizt den schaltschrank, wird eher das problem auftretten das die luft - feuchtigkeit an der aussen oder innen seite des schaltschranks kondensiert - da die oberflächentemperatur wärmer als die umgebung ist.

Ideal währe wenn du den schaltschrank innen oder wie auch immer isolieren könntest, zB. mit armaflex - dann würde der energieaufand zum heizen und kühlen zusätzlich sinken.


----------



## TimoK (6 August 2010)

> wenn die anlage im winter in betrieb ist, und du hast dementsprechend eigenerwärmung oder du beheizt den schaltschrank, wird eher das problem auftretten das die luft - feuchtigkeit an der aussen seite des schaltschranks kondensiert - da die oberflächentemperatur wärmer als die umgebung ist.
> 
> Ideal währe wenn du den schaltschrank innen oder wie auch immer isolieren könntest, zB. mit armaflex - dann würde der energieaufand zum heizen und kühlen zusätzlich sinken.


 
Deshalb der doppelwandige Schrank 

Die Luft dient als ausreichender Isolator, zusätzlich schlägt sich die Feuchtigkeit am anderen Blech nieder, also nochmals von Vorteil.


----------



## MSB (6 August 2010)

mst schrieb:


> wenn die anlage im winter in betrieb ist, und du hast dementsprechend eigenerwärmung oder du beheizt den schaltschrank, wird eher das problem auftretten das die luft - feuchtigkeit an der aussen seite des schaltschranks kondensiert - da die oberflächentemperatur wärmer als die umgebung ist.



Da ist aber so einiges durcheinander ...

Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, kondensiert Warme Luft an kalten Flächen,
was im Grunde auch egal wäre, wenn das nicht dummerweise innerhalb des Schaltschranks wäre.


----------



## mst (6 August 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Da ist aber so einiges durcheinander ...
> 
> Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, kondensiert Warme Luft an kalten Flächen,
> was im Grunde auch egal wäre, wenn das nicht dummerweise innerhalb des Schaltschranks wäre.


 

da hast du recht, hab meinen beitrag auch schnell korigiert auf "aussen oder innen seite des schaltschranks" - wollte damit sagen das die luft auf der kalten oberfläche kondensiert. - aber du warst schneller ;-)


----------



## cth (6 August 2010)

Hallo Markus,

wir setzen im Außenbereich teilweise auf Schränke der Fa. Schramm, der Vorteil ist die Sandwich-Bauweise so das
keine kalte Fläche im Schrank entstehen kann und die Aufheizung im Sommer erträglich wird.
Natürlich ist auch ein Lüfter und Heizung verbaut um die Innentemperatur zu regeln.

Schönes WE
Christian


----------

